# Good Truck Pistol



## Walkie Takie (Nov 12, 2008)

co -worker just got one 
  Bersa  thunder  380  plus
  15 round  , nice looking and  size  hand gun ,, and for 299.00 not a bad price ???????????
   anyone got one  ?????
  pro   & con   ????????
  thanks    w/t


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 12, 2008)

M60 on pop-up tripod in the truck bed??  

Oops sorry, you said pistol 

What does truck have to do with it? Tote your favorite handgun.


----------



## thanson (Dec 4, 2008)

get a snub nose 38/357 they are the same price however they work


----------



## BigHutch (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't own a Bersa Thunder 380 however I only hear good things about them.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't believe any 380 would make a good truck gun. A good backup gun, yes. Even a good deep conceal carry piece, but not a good "truck" gun. My son was given a 380, I got him some JHP and it didn't like them at all. We had been shooting a JSP round and I believe that is what I would stick with, should yield some expansion and still give reasonable penetration...

To me the idea of a TRUCK gun is something that is larger than I can comfortably conceal. The S&W Sigma seems to me like it would make a good "truck" gun for the wife since it is larger than she can comfortably conceal. A Remington 870 Express would make a good "truck" gun for me since it is larger than I could comfortably conceal.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 7, 2008)

One that is easy to get to, loaded, goes boom everytime and knocks down bad dudes !!!!


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 7, 2008)

When does truck season open?


----------



## TheAlpha (Dec 7, 2008)

the XD's in my opinion are good truck guns, plenty of calibers to pick from, polymer, go boom everytime with the right ammo, fairly inexpensive for what you get.  I keep the .45 service model. in my truck.


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 8, 2008)

Browning Buck Mark .22, enough said.


----------



## ldavid008 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bersa .380's around Chattanooga are about $230 new. I really like mine in all stainless I got a couple of years ago for $220. Not bad for a truck gun, but for about the same price you can get a new Ruger or used police trade-in in a bigger caliber.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 9, 2008)

*Truck gun*

It's easier to just drive them off a cliff or set them afire!


----------



## redlevel (Dec 9, 2008)

My Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt is my best truck handgun.  It will punch big holes in whatever I shoot with it until I can access the 12 gauge High Standard Riot Gun from behind the seat.

I used to carry a WWII era .45 ACP 1911 A1 as my truck handgun, but the thing is too valuable now to let it bounce around in a pickup.

Actually, when not at school of course, I'm liable to have several truck handguns.  Variety is the spice of life.  I like to have something in .45 caliber, .38 caliber, and .22 caliber.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Dec 9, 2008)

xd .45 gap


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2008)

i carry my Glock 22 .40cal.  it always goes boom and holds 16 rounds.  Springfield & Glock both seem to be dependable.  Just my opinion, not trying to start a debate about brands here...


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> Just my opinion, not trying to start a debate about brands here...



I am  Glock is the best!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a bersa thunder ultra compact 9mm in nickel, and I loved that little thing. It carried I think 12+1 rounds, and it was small enough that I could carry it anywhere, but when the opporitunity came up to trade it for a Taurus pre-lock .357 Mag, I couldn't resist. If I could get it back I would, but I wouldn't trade back for anything.


----------

